# CVT



## gregjo1948 (May 16, 2018)

When did the Nissan Rogue start using the CVT and is that the only transmission that has been used since it was introduced?
Thank you, Greg


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The Nissan Rogue made its debut at the North American International Auto Show in Detroit on January 7, 2007. It replaces the Nissan X-Trail in Canada and Taiwan as Nissan's entry-level SUV and the body-on-frame Nissan Xterra in Mexico due to the Smyrna plant freeing capacity for the 2009 Suzuki Equator. The CVT was the only transmission available on the rogue in 2007. Starting in 2013, a 6-speed manual transmission was available.


----------



## steakman911 (Apr 21, 2019)

*CVT - Rogue 2009*

Hello - New memeber here but no slouch to Auto Forums.

Wifes Rogue has 245,000 kms....and it appears (do not know for certain mind you..tomorrow..??), that this vehicles CVT has pooped the bed so to speak.

Should that be the case - Any idea as to man-hours required to remove old and to replace..?
And what years of this vehicle would be an ideal CVT donar...Am thinking that If I can find a later years model Used CVT that is essentially a perfect swap, I'd go with a newer model year..?

Appreciate any response...!!

Thank you,
Theo - Calgary Alberta


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I suspect most trashed Rogues are due to CVT replacement costs. A lot of them had the CVT warranty extension to 10 years so they are only now starting to be beyond any repair assistance by Nissan. A quick search with Kenny U Pull shows they have 11 total across their yards in eastern Canada, whereas they have 59 X trails. As for trying to use a later model CVT, I have no idea if that can be done in terms of a direct fit and compatibility with your Rogues existing ECU programming. Good luck with it and let us know what you find out. For some reason, the Rogue has just not been a model whose owners join and contribute to this forum. There is another Nissan forum (NICO) that has a much more active Rogue section.


----------



## steakman911 (Apr 21, 2019)

Well I am happy to say it was NOT the CVT...it was the rear Diff.
Found a lightly used 2013 Diff and it goes in next week..!!
Thanx for the reply

Appreciated.
Theo


----------

